# What if I bootloop 5.5.893



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Looking for easiest way to get back to stock rooted 5.5.893. A link or description would be highly appreciated.


----------



## wseyller (Sep 23, 2011)

Use ReleasedRoot and Forever Root to flash the stock image of the .886 system. Use option 1 which will allow you to also forever root after flashing. Then re-apply the 5.5.893 update.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1279825


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

If you upgraded via cheesecake or a leak
your screwed since your kernel and radios can't be taken back to stock with the locked bootloader. Getting back on the upgrade path is a myth if you went outside the box with some of the leaks. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

If you are on 55893 you can release/forever root restore minimal fxz (full should be okay too) to stock 55886. Then rerun the 55893 OTA/Leak (same thing). If you get pre-check errors, flash preinstall or any other IMG's needed from full fxz to pass pre-check (granted that you were actually on 55893 before).

BBB
Light is pretty light.


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Never cheesecaked.... Thanks for the replies.

So the 5.5.893 OTA file is available...

Sorry I have fell out of the loop... and am so needy 

Planning a wedding is way worse than hacking!


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

Brenardo said:


> Never cheesecaked.... Thanks for the replies.
> 
> So the 5.5.893 OTA file is available...
> 
> ...


You need to Released and Forever Root back to the 886 system. Everything else will stay at 5.5.893. Then install via CWR the file at the link below. You may have to ReRoot when done. This will get you back to 5.5.893.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/9815-droid-bionic-cwr-update-zip-system-only-886-893-a.html


----------

